
CPU Benchmarks - childintime
https://www.cpubenchmark.net/high_end_cpus.html
======
kregasaurusrex
That's incredible to see: AMD's CEO Lisa Su talked about how getting the 'halo
spot' of processor speed was important to the company during the Computex
conference and they sure delivered. At nearly 1/20th of the price!

While this may only be the result of a single benchmark, Phoronix covered how
the 3900X handles multiple separate ones[0]. The geometric mean of all given
tests placed the Ryzen 3900X narrowly at the 3rd spot but within 1% of the
Threadripper 2990WX and i9 7960X.

[0]
[https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ryzen-37...](https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ryzen-3700x-3900x-linux&num=11)

